# Cool Covers!



## fretzel

Always thought this was a great cover. Really like the groove they gave the main riff and there is no denying the man can sing.


----------



## GTmaker

I remember hearing this one and I was impressed with the cool arrangement.
G.


----------



## GTmaker

OK ...one more...
best version of one of my favorite songs happens to be a cover.
Hope you like it as much as I do...IF you don't, that's ok too...I have never been park of the pack when it comes to these things.
G.


----------



## High/Deaf

Cool is a relative term (I think VH was cool around this time). Every time I try to play the RO (ORiginal) version of this, the VH one keeps creeping in. I ain't even a floyd guy, but I still bigsby and feedback the crap out of it.


----------



## fretzel

I have always known Midler to be a good singer but never really liked the way she sang. I enjoyed her singing there. 

One more.......


----------



## fretzel

Had to look up Intruder. Couldn't remember it for the life of me.


----------



## zontar

Sure, you've heard it a ton of times--but I still say it's cool
Woodstock


----------



## zontar

Studio with Jimmy Page-




Here's that whole album--7 out of 10 songs are cool covers...


----------



## Hamstrung




----------



## Guest




----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## leftysg

This has everything...[video]



[/video]


----------



## fretzel

High/Deaf said:


>


I actually meant to post this last night.


----------



## fretzel

leftysg said:


> This has everything...



I just recently discovered Buckley. Tragic story.


----------



## zontar

One cover by Devo-




And one cover of a Devo song...





(Not normally into Devo--but I like that cover--and I like how Soundgarden did their song.


----------



## fretzel

Was reminded of this from the what are you listening to thread......






And from the same era.......


----------



## cheezyridr

luckily, i'm here to hook you up. 


this is the coolest way to play it






were the stones EVER this cool?














i wanted to post "so wrong" by mel tillis, recorded by patsy cline, but covered by pam tillis. unfortunately, you can't listen to the studio version in canadia because some asshole always fucks shit up, so no pam tillis singing, no hulu, and tons of other things that come up "not available in your country" 
every time i see that, i want to go find the person responsible, and stab them hundreds and hundreds of times, and then light them on fire, and scatter the ashes over a garbage dump.


----------



## fretzel

^^^^^haha!!! You might want to see somebody about that. LOL! Like the stoner AoS. Gotta say though, my fave cover that Monster Magnet does is Evil. Technically a cover of a cover. The band Cactus featured guitar picker Jim McCarty who would later go on to form the Rockets(see above). Also played on Bob Seger's Seven album and was the other Jimmy in Hendrix' Jimi/Jimmy Jam.


----------



## fretzel

Just for reference.


----------



## cheezyridr

i thought about posting that one too, good choice, you have excellent taste!


----------



## fretzel

Ever heard the Cactus version? I love it!!!!!


----------



## jb welder

Nice take on "Wichita Lineman". Pretty good vocal work considering he was 15 at the time.


----------



## mario

I love this rendition of "Wichita Lineman".






The Pretenders take on a Kinks classic.


----------



## grumpyoldman

How about Streetheart's version of "Under My Thumb"?






...or...

David Gogo's version of "Personal Jesus"?






(a wee bit of Canadian cover content...well, at least the artists, but not the material...)

John
thegrumpyoldman


----------



## fretzel

Haven't heard that Streetheart version in years.


----------



## fretzel

Here is a band known to do a cover or two.......






And Duarte doing a Meters cover. This where I first heard this song. It's very good, but the Meters version is great IMO. So funky!!!!!








And the Meters covering the Beatle


----------



## jb welder

Pumkins do Space Oddity


----------



## djmarcelca

Orig:





Cover:






Yes I know of G.G legal troubles. Let's not dwell. He got punished under britan's laws. 

And I'm just gonna leave this one right here:


----------



## fretzel

djmarcelca said:


> And I'm just gonna leave this one right here:


That was really good. I've always liked this Healey cover. 






Here is another Canadian guitar player covering and ex-Beatles song.


----------



## fretzel

So good it got posted twice.


----------



## vadsy

I like these...


----------



## fretzel

When I was listening to Voodoo Child I was thinking it would be great in a movie. Looks like the video game ppl got there first.


----------



## vadsy

Actually I believe it is from a movie, first heard it in a trailer, a movie based on the Hitman video games.


----------



## fretzel

One last one for the night. I have never heard this live version before.


----------



## Accept2

A change to female voices makes it more fun.............


----------



## Alex

Frankenstein - Marcus Miller with the great Dean Brown on guitar


----------



## jb welder

This is from before Richard Cheese or Pat Boone were doing lounge versions of rock songs. I like his take on the guitar solo at 1:34


----------



## Xelebes

Has this been posted?

Gnarls Barkley's cover of Radiohead's "Reckoner"


----------



## Guest

Since you brought up Pat ..


----------



## Gearhead88

It get's no cheesier than this ....................


----------



## leftysg

Was listening to some Cream and heard this one. 

[video]



[/video]


----------



## Scotty

Two from one of my favorite bluesmen taken far, far too early


----------



## leftysg

Lola, this ones for you!

[video]



[/video]


----------



## shoretyus




----------



## jb welder

Did somebody say Cake? 
"I will survive" - Cake


----------



## Xelebes

Sandstorm for two guitars.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> Since you brought up Pat ..






1955 I believe.


----------



## zontar




----------



## vadsy




----------



## zontar




----------



## Guest




----------



## zontar




----------



## fretzel

^^^^^haha, for some reason that reminded me of this.


----------



## zontar

fretzel said:


> ^^^^^haha, for some reason that reminded me of this.


Hmm, not sure why it would

I played both those songs years ago on a college radio station (As well as other Bonzo & Tygers songs)


----------



## fretzel

Ya, I know they sound nothing alike but the originals are from the same era.


----------



## zontar

fretzel said:


> Ya, I know they sound nothing alike but the originals are from the same era.


I guess they are...


Here's a cover of an old blues/gospel tune--previously done by Son House and Blind Willie Johnson--and it may precede both of them


----------



## pattste

I think I've posted it in the David Bowie thread but I can't get enough of this:






This song is super fun to play, by the way.


----------



## zontar




----------



## fretzel

zontar said:


>


Stevie's version is so good. Wonder how it would have been with vocals. 

I leave this......,


----------



## fretzel

Seeing as I wrote Stevie Wonder subliminally it made me think of this. 






and another......


----------



## Guest




----------



## Accept2




----------



## jb welder




----------



## zontar

fretzel said:


> Stevie's version is so good. Wonder how it would have been with vocals.


Not to put down Stevie's singing--but I think the fact it is instrumental makes the song even better...


----------



## zontar

This is a cover of an old Rev Gary Davis song with a cool harmonica solo in it.


----------



## Hamstrung

Awesome tribute to Les Paul and Mary Ford...


----------



## zontar




----------



## High/Deaf

Featuring the late great Mr. Squire.


----------



## zontar




----------



## leftysg

Wasn't sure if this belonged in the prog thread or here.

[video]



[/video]


----------



## leftysg

Exciting to hear the new release of Jeff Healey music. He did great covers...Badge, Hey Joe, Guitar Gently Weeps. I really love the energy in this one. Don't be surprised if you're dancin' by the end. I have two left feet but even I can try to do my best Elaine to this. Amazing player. I need to listen to much more of his catalogue.

[video]



[/video]


----------



## zontar

It takes skill to do a song like this...


----------



## High/Deaf

A buddy got me to learn this version of the old classic


----------



## rollingdam




----------



## Lola




----------



## zontar




----------



## Guest




----------



## mario

Stone Temple Pilots-Dancing Days. STP did a terrific job with this.


----------



## Guest




----------



## leftysg

Went searching for some Bowie/Hoople

[video]



[/video]


----------



## pstratman

Ollie Halsall replaced a young Alan Holdsworth in this band- he is an incredible guitar player- he is on lead vocals as well. The 2nd version is a drunken live version that features some extended guitar work.


----------



## pstratman




----------



## zontar




----------



## leftysg

I was following a Rush string of articles and this was mentioned. I tracked it down and it gave me a chuckle. It wasn't Jacob Moon worthy in my opinion.

[video]



[/video]


----------



## jb welder

Since I was a kid, Linus & Lucy has been pretty much my favourite song. Lots of people have covered it, but no one as cool as these guys! And with a little ska flavouring thrown in the mix.


----------



## Hamstrung




----------



## pstratman

I like this version better than Bruce....


----------



## mario

jb welder said:


> Since I was a kid, Linus & Lucy has been pretty much my favourite song. Lots of people have covered it, but no one as cool as these guys! And with a little ska flavouring thrown in the mix.



This made my day. Excellent cover!


----------



## ed2000




----------



## zontar




----------



## leftysg

I wonder if Jacob Moon has ever considered a cover of Vertigo because that's what I get when I see him up on the rooftop during Subdivisions!


----------



## ed2000




----------



## b-nads




----------



## zontar

ed2000 said:


>


Joe Cocker always really made it as if his version was its own song.

Here's the full version of the Belushi/Cocker video


----------



## jb welder

12 yr. old kid gives James Brown a run for his money doing "There was a time".


----------



## greco

One of my favourite covers.....maybe not the best version he did (or film quality) but you get the idea:


----------



## zontar

If I had a piano--I'd try to learn this...


----------



## pstratman

2 Black Sabbath covers that rule!!!


----------



## leftysg

Okay I have to admit The Bangles were a guilty pleasure of mine in the 80s. I still really find Susanna Hoff's voice to be appealing.

[video]



[/video]


----------



## mario

leftysg said:


> Okay I have to admit The Bangles were a guilty pleasure of mine in the 80s. I still really find Susanna Hoff's voice to be appealing.
> 
> [video]
> 
> 
> 
> [/video]



Great post. Huge fan of the Susanna Hoffs and Matthew Sweet "Under the Covers" releases. She is still quite the cutie!


----------



## leftysg

Another one...Bangles this time. 

[video]



[/video]


----------



## leftysg

Gosh I found a gold mine...it just keeps getting better. Last one...promise

[video]



[/video]


----------



## mario

I know this might be a bit sexist but the Susanna Hoffs -Matthew Sweet post reminded me of this. She is hot in this and her band is spot on.


----------



## amagras

This is my friend Elmer Ferrer, he lives in Toronto. He just recorded on one of my songs.

Come together


----------



## cbg1




----------



## leftysg

I might be able to pin my passing interest in the supernatural to viewing Dark Shadows. I was probably in grade 2 and after school it was usually run home to watch cartoons but then one day while adjusting the dial and rabbit ears I came across this black and white show on ABC...about vampires. Well needless to say, that opening music and Barnabas Collins creeped me out and I'm sure my parents weren't happy with the inevitable nightmares so back to Bugs and Sylvester it had to be. 
If you listen to the Killers cover from the Dark Shadows movie, I think you can hear the original synthesizer theme sound reprised towards the end. Cool Cover of The Raspberries at any rate.

[video]



[/video]


----------



## mario

Jeff Beck-"She's A Woman". Jeff Beck totally nails it with taste and talent.


----------



## leftysg

Yes...these two make fantastic covers.

[video]



[/video]


----------



## fretzel

leftysg said:


> Yes...these two make fantastic covers.
> 
> [video]
> 
> 
> 
> [/video]



They certainly did the song justice. I felt the first half was stronger with the second lacking the 'spark' of the original. Great job all the same.


----------



## zontar

pstratman said:


> 2 Black Sabbath covers that rule!!!


Someone told me about the Charles Bradley one recently--pretty cool.
Brownout/Brown Sabbath I've been aware of longer--and they do some cool stuff.
My favorite is one that they didn't include on their EP


----------



## ed2000

The original version I heard





And the cover version


----------



## Xelebes

A dance-punk band from Detroit covering a Detroit techno classic.


----------



## Xelebes

And another. These are their two good ones. The rest are not as spectacular (but are interesting to listen to.)


----------



## pstratman




----------



## zontar




----------



## Guest

Hayseed Dixie pulls off a lot of tunes in a cool way.


----------



## fretzel




----------



## pattste




----------



## zontar

Some cool guitar playing by Clapton on this one...


----------



## High/Deaf

I'm sure no ones seen this one before.....






It's still kinda cool.


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Guest




----------



## Silent Otto

some great selections here!
my add


----------



## Silent Otto

Colin does Hendrix


----------



## Silent Otto

"check this out"


----------



## mario

Blind Faith covering the Buddy Holly classic "Well All Right"


----------



## Silent Otto

and some sugar


----------



## jb welder

So cool it's smoov...
Grant Green "A day in the life"


----------



## zontar




----------



## ed2000

UNCOOL COVER>>>>>bet you can't make it to the end.
Downtown..Mrs Miller


----------



## ed2000

Here is one very few will remember...early 60's AM Radio.


----------



## jb welder

ed2000 said:


> UNCOOL COVER>>>>>bet you can't make it to the end.
> Downtown..Mrs Miller


She sounds just like my boss, Mrs. Falbo.


----------



## zontar




----------



## leftysg

I've just discovered Danny Michel....man what have I been missing! This is a great fun jam.

[video]



[/video]


----------



## zontar




----------



## leftysg

[video]



[/video]


----------



## leftysg

I remember this Cool cover by Detroit's Mitch Ryder of Prince's When You Were Mine.

[video]



[/video]


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mooh




----------



## mario

leftysg said:


> I remember this Cool cover by Detroit's Mitch Ryder of Prince's When You Were Mine.
> 
> [video]
> 
> 
> 
> [/video]



Good one! Saw Mitch Ryder at Harpo's in Detroit when this was getting a lot of airplay on Detroit rock radio.

Good times.


----------



## mario

Thank's to leftysg I have this in my head. The Boss is great in this!


----------



## Krelf

Probably a bit too heavy for me now...but I sure played it a lot!


----------



## Guest




----------



## davetcan

mario said:


> Thank's to leftysg I have this in my head. The Boss is great in this!


We saw him do that 3 or 4 times live back in the day. Always put on a kick ass show.


----------



## davetcan

best cover of all time - sure wish I could sing it 






the original (also great)


----------



## mario

davetcan said:


> We saw him do that 3 or 4 times live back in the day. Always put on a kick ass show.


I saw him back during "The River" tour in the early 80s at Cobo Hall, Detroit, MI. That place went crazy when they did this.


----------



## zontar




----------



## davetcan




----------



## jb welder

Some old codger doing a Kermit the Frog song. 
(ok, it's really a Paul Williams tune)


----------



## zontar

The lesser known cover of "I Shot the Sheriff"


----------



## cboutilier

Here's a cover I just heard on my TV's blues channel. 

It's Shemekia Copeland with the Reverend Billy on guitar covering Jesus Just Left Chicago.


----------



## zontar




----------



## jb welder

Voivod doing early Floyd


----------



## zontar

jb welder said:


> Voivod doing early Floyd


I think it's better than Pink Floyd's version.


----------



## Lincoln




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mooh




----------



## zontar

Not as cool as Ennio Morricone's movie version, but still cool.


----------



## Mooh

Ain't YouTube grand?


----------



## Mooh

Come on Sugar...


----------



## Lincoln

Mooh said:


> Ain't YouTube grand?


Sure is. 
When the wife asks what I did at work today, I can tell her a listened to Tiny Tim sing "Earth Angel" on the Ed Sullivan show. She'll be impressed. I know she will.

I'm curious but I haven't been able to force myself to click the play arrow of "Do You Think I'm Sexy" yet. What has been seen can never be unseen.


----------



## Mooh

Lincoln said:


> I'm curious but I haven't been able to force myself to click the play arrow of "Do You Think I'm Sexy" yet. What has been seen can never be unseen.


"Hey Honey, I saw this thing on YouTube I think we should try!"

Viewer discretion is advised.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## zontar

Mooh said:


> Come on Sugar...


I'm not sure what to think--or why it was so funny.


----------



## leftysg

How the Billboards should have ended last night...sorry Madonna

[video]



[/video]


----------



## zontar

It is a cover...


----------



## zontar

leftysg said:


> How the Billboards should have ended last night...sorry Madonna
> 
> [video]
> 
> 
> 
> [/video]


Actually almost anybody other than Madonna would have been an improvement...


----------



## jb welder

Stranglers do Dionne Warwick.
My all time favourite bass tone


----------



## pstratman

Johnny Was....originally by Bob Marley- Johnny was a good man....


----------



## Mooh

Come together, or separately, whatever...um...suits you.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## zontar




----------



## leftysg

I remember the original well and didn't connect that Gerry Baker was responsible for "Stuck in the Middle with You" with Stealer's Wheel until I was older. Anyway, the signature sax lick sounds great on guitar too.

[video]



[/video]


----------



## sulphur




----------



## Lola

fretzel said:


> Always thought this was a great cover. Really like the groove they gave the main riff and there is no denying the man can sing.


This is THE coolest cover ever. This is giving me some ideas! It gave me all the energy I needed. No one is home so I think I will crank this baby up and do some housework. Too many hours at work and no one cleans like I do. lol Got to get up an jive an vacuum! No time for sleep!


----------



## Lola

High/Deaf said:


> Cool is a relative term (I think VH was cool around this time). Every time I try to play the RO (ORiginal) version of this, the VH one keeps creeping in. I ain't even a floyd guy, but I still bigsby and feedback the crap out of it.


I can't tell you how many times I have listened to this particular song. Anything VH will do though! Eddie's guitar playing is incredible. I prefer this over Roy's original!


----------



## Lola

leftysg said:


> Lola, this ones for you!
> 
> [video]
> 
> 
> 
> [/video]


This is perfect! I have been following the 2 Cellos for a while now along with these guys! They're amazing too! Thank you so much for thinking of me!


----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola

This thread is like a damned bag of chips. You eat a handful and before you know it, you've eaten the whole bag.

This is such a great thread. Some oldies in the mix.

I love this cover of Sweet Home Chicago. B B King is playing in this, god rest his soul!

Cheezy, the guitar player from Government mule!


----------



## Lola

I love this version too!


----------



## Lola




----------



## cbg1

a little double cover mashup.... of conor orberst and neil young tunes


----------



## Lola

Neil Young's Cinnamon girl with a twist!


----------



## Lola




----------



## Guest




----------



## Lola

I have to say I love this! So friggin' energetic!


laristotle said:


>


----------



## Guest

I think that you'll like this too.


----------



## Guest

And this.


----------



## Lola

OMG you hit a nerve! I am listening to the stuff my son listens to! I really like the vibe in this song. This is excellent. 



laristotle said:


> I think that you'll like this too.


----------



## Lola

OMG you did it again. You know how to make a girl squeal with delight!~ lol To quote my son, "this is absolutely sick and I love it"! Some of the guitar licks remind me of Eddie Van Halen! I am in love again! Fanfest [QUOTE="laristotle, post: 720845, member: 1896"





[/QUOTE]


----------



## Lola




----------



## zontar

Kind of 2 covers in one on this one--Rossini & Iron Maiden


----------



## Xelebes

Waltzing Matilda sung in Australian kriol by Ali Mills. Apparently there is no word for "sheep" in Kriol.


----------



## vadsy




----------



## FrankyNoTone

Well, if the actual singer is part of the performance then its not quite a "cover" but its a totally epic performance:


----------



## zontar

I don't know if I posted this already--and if I did--so what--it's cool enough to be posted again.


----------



## Axe Dragon

My favourite cover is Tool's No Quarter


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zontar




----------



## jb welder

Has anyone posted the obligatory gangsta' rap cover yet?


----------



## leftysg

Phil Naro is a fabulous singer. I heard him when I found out about the Toronto band Druckfarben and then read his interesting musical biography. He has some great covers from a few years back on bandcamp. They tour around as the Phil & John show. I'd like to catch them. Yes fans will enjoy.

[video]



[h/video]


----------



## Lola

leftysg said:


> Phil Naro is a fabulous singer. I heard him when I found out about the Toronto band Druckfarben and then read his interesting musical biography. He has some great covers from a few years back on bandcamp. They tour around as the Phil & John show. I'd like to catch them. Yes fans will enjoy.
> 
> [video]
> 
> 
> 
> [h/video]



Thanks for sharing Leftysg! I love Yes and always have. Great voice!


----------



## BSTheTech

You can't talk about covers these days without mentioning Post Modern Jukebox. Scott Bradlee on piano and a ton of other talent covering all the basses (Yes I see what I did there). This is one of my favourites.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


>


Is this music consider metal or heavy metal? My son is so excited now. I love one of the bands that he loves. Thanks for introducing me to Megadeath!


----------



## Lola

The singer has an amazing just balls to the wall voice!


----------



## Guest




----------



## leftysg

Prog fans check in. My wife is upset as she feels this is a corruption to S&G's original.

[video]



[h/video]


----------



## leftysg

Prog fans check in. My wife is upset as she feels this is a corruption to S&G's original.

[video]



[h/video]


----------



## leftysg

Prog fans check in. My wife is upset as she feels this is a corruption to S&G's original.

[video]



[h/video]


----------



## greco

leftysg said:


> Prog fans check in. My wife is upset as she feels this is a corruption to S&G's original.


I agree with Mrs. Leftysg totally. 
However, I'll admit to being a huge S & G fan.


----------



## Guest

Posting it 3 times doesn't help. lol.


----------



## Guest




----------



## zontar




----------



## High/Deaf

Been listening to some acoustic players lately. Love this one


----------



## jb welder

This should go over well here


----------



## Guest

They pulled off the lead pretty good.


----------



## leftysg

Well I felt like some Sunday morning Beatles and Larry Gowan has an amazing voice so...(apologies if it's already here). One of my fave tunes. Loved listening for the " clues " when MMT vinyl first came out.

[video]


----------



## Guest




----------



## leftysg

High/Deaf said:


> Been listening to some acoustic players lately. Love this one


Wonderful playing. With the strings slo-mo vibrations and the angle angles changing in and out , I took a Dramamine after watching.


----------



## zontar




----------



## Guest

Same band.


----------



## zontar

They've done some cool stuff--includign the entire Sgt Pepper's album...
Which includes this...


----------



## zontar




----------



## bluebayou

This is an oldie but AB was one of the inovators in R&R and in the stage show and makeup. His version of I Put A Spell On You is, I feel, an overlooked R&B gem.


----------



## jb welder

A couple MC5 covers:
Blue Oyster Cult do 'kick out the jams'





and The Damned do 'looking at you'


----------



## Lincoln




----------



## Lola

Lincoln said:


>


Absolutely one of my favorite songs!


----------



## Lincoln

Lola said:


> Absolutely one of my favorite songs!


Glad you and laristotle came along. I was starting to think I was the only CSN fan left on the planet!

since finding this youtube I've been messing around with that tuning. Forget the name, something E. Really strange, E, E, E, E, B, E


----------



## Lola

Lincoln said:


> Glad you and laristotle came along. I was starting to think I was the only CSN fan left on the planet!
> 
> since finding this youtube I've been messing around with that tuning. Forget the name, something E. Really strange, E, E, E, E, B, E



Ya I saw the tuning for that one and said, nah. This is such a great song to sing to! This song brings back crazy memories!


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

another cool one from Joe


----------



## Scotty

laristotle said:


> another cool one from Joe


This one is fantastic. I converted it to MP3 a while ago and listen to it often. They did one hell of a cover here. Barnes is perfect for the job. In fact they are all terrific picks. I'd love to see other DP stuff covered by them....Space truckin, Highway star, Sweet child in time, SOTW, Burn...dont care, just gimme


----------



## Scotty

Maybe covered here already....



 Cause now I'm in a purple mood

but also this;


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## zontar

laristotle said:


> another cool one from Joe


Jimmy did some stuff with Jon Lord.
That was cool.
This version is cool, so it fits the thread, but I miss the Keyboard playing of Jon Lord in the original--that made the song for me.


----------



## leftysg

Bringing this one back. I came across this artist reviewing a Yamaha thr10 amp on the YouTube. Found him performing this classic. It's a really great take.

[video]


----------



## zontar




----------



## leftysg

A Bruce and all-stars tribute to ACDC.

[video]


----------



## jb welder

These guys also do _Highway to Hell_, but I think their instruments are better suited to _Thunderstruck_.


----------



## djmarcelca

These guys should tour high schools to demonstrate brass can be cool as well.


----------



## Guest




----------



## zontar




----------



## leftysg

One of my fave Zep classics

[video]


----------



## cheezyridr




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## EchoWD40

Actually shocked this wasn't posted yet


----------



## leftysg

I found this interesting in that the guitarist Seppo Valjakka shares the same name as the Frankinstein custom guitars owner and builder from Woodstock and now in the D.R. Does anyone know if there is a connection. Great cover.

[video]


----------



## zontar




----------



## jb welder




----------



## vadsy




----------



## leftysg

Like Jimi? Like this!

[video]


----------



## jb welder

And more Hendrix from youngsters.


----------



## zontar

I have this one downloaded & keep listening to it...


----------



## leftysg

I've been revisiting Prince guitar stuff of late. Really digging so many Less familiar songs to me like The Cross, I could never take the Place of your man, Cream. He was amazing! 

[video]



 video]


----------



## Guest




----------



## zontar




----------



## jb welder




----------



## zontar




----------



## Hamstrung




----------



## zontar




----------



## Guest




----------



## zontar




----------



## dcole




----------



## dcole




----------



## jb welder

I was lucky enough to see Oasis at Lee's Palace just before they got huge. They finished the show with this one.


----------



## zontar




----------



## leftysg

Thanks to Robert1950 for directing me to some new listening. This is one thing I truly appreciate about this forum.

[video]


----------



## leftysg

I was just checking out the lineup for the Kingsville folk fest in August and ran into this cover by Harrow Fair. 

[video]


----------



## Guest




----------



## leftysg

Couldn't resist all three. 

[video]




[video]




[video]




Just wow!


----------



## Guest




----------



## leftysg

Encores

[video]




[video]




[video]




They are touring soon with Bob Seger!


----------



## leftysg

Friday flashback...

[video]


----------



## jb welder

Seeing as I'm here,


----------



## Guest




----------



## leftysg

Who's gonna do this better...the opening act or the headliner?

[video]


----------



## Dorian2

leftysg said:


> Who's gonna do this better...the opening act or the headliner?
> 
> [video]


This happens to be my wife's favorite song of all time (Seger version). I just had her listen to this and she said....."Sorry, it's good but it HAS to have a guy's voice". I guess it just didn't do it for her..lol.


----------



## leftysg

Dorian2 said:


> This happens to be my wife's favorite song of all time (Seger version). I just had her listen to this and she said....."Sorry, it's good but it HAS to have a guy's voice". I guess it just didn't do it for her..lol.


Fair enough...can't argue with someone's all time fave song!


----------



## zontar




----------



## jb welder




----------



## leftysg

Ze Blues. Me thinks a lap steel has a few more applications than a theremin!

[video]


----------



## leftysg

Came across this while trying to learn it. Guess I'll keep trying!

[video]


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## leftysg

I really like this...mellow. Makes me wish I could sing!

[video]


----------



## Guest

leftysg said:


> Makes me wish I could sing!


Soame here. I enjoy singing, but, I wish I could.

Big Kansas fan here as well.
It's been a long time since I've listened to their tunes.


----------



## zontar




----------



## Guest

Cool original compared to copies of it.


----------



## Xelebes

Neat discofox/swing Nina Hagen cover.


----------



## Guest




----------



## zontar




----------



## Thornton Davis

Rick Springfield long before he became an actor. This version is in the same vain as what Vanilla Fudge did with The Supreme's "You Keep Me Hanging On".

Beeb Birtles (bass player) went on to be a founding member of The Little River Band.






TD


----------



## leftysg

TP covering Thunderclap! Great song and cover.

[video]


----------



## Dorian2

Some random old man on Youtube playing the shit out of Hotel California....


----------



## leftysg

I was looking for a lesson to learn this oddly tuned Big Wreck classic and came across this version. wow

[video]


----------



## AlBDarned




----------



## zontar




----------



## Lincoln




----------



## Lincoln




----------



## leftysg

[video]




[video]


----------



## zontar




----------



## leftysg

Britpop covers classic rock

[video]


----------



## John Fisher

Great cover of Gary Moore's Parisienne Walkways on harp no less!!!!!


----------



## John Fisher

And of course April Wine killed it with Sign Of the Gypsy Queen


----------



## zontar

Made me think of this one--apparently one of Jerry Mercer's last few shows:


----------



## SWLABR

Nothing beats Zep's original, but I really like what TOOL have done here. 

One of the comments on You-Tube: Led Zeppelin's _invention_, TOOL's _innovation_. Sums it up for me.


----------



## leftysg

That was so awesome...lets jump in the time machine.

[video]


----------



## leftysg

SWLABR said:


> Nothing beats Zep's original, but I really like what TOOL have done here.
> 
> One of the comments on You-Tube: Led Zeppelin's _invention_, TOOL's _innovation_. Sums it up for me.


That was thoroughly enjoyable. I have to say that watching the effects made me chuckle, thinking it would be the perfect effect for Black Hole Sun. Now I know where the mysterious black hole of Cygnus X1 got to. It's making videos!


----------



## zontar




----------



## Guest




----------



## Xelebes

Mark Critch covering Tommy Sexton.


----------



## John Fisher




----------



## Guest




----------



## John Fisher

And I just saw this WOW


----------



## SWLABR

That Bluegrass _Rocket Man_ reminded me of the America's Got Talent contestants who did _I Believe in a Thing Called Love_ a few years ago. I can't find a copy that doesn't have all the pre-performance chatter... but it's worth a listen.

This is a super rockin' Heart cover! I usually ask why anyone would need to cover Heart, cause you can't usually beat Ann's vocals, but Gretchen does a pretty darn good job here. And Nancy seems to approve! And Jerry Cantrell!


----------



## Guest

going the other way here with the originals


----------



## dcole

Anything by Me First and the Gimmie Gimmies


----------



## zontar




----------



## jb welder

This may be more karaoke than cover, but GOOD JOB!


----------



## Guest




----------



## Pjfan12

Pearl Jam with Steve Cropper Dock Of The Bay


----------



## Guest




----------



## Kenmac

The Smithereens (featuring the late Pat DiNizio) did a superb cover a few years ago of The Beatles "There's A Place".


----------



## SWLABR

Here's some gas on the fire. 

Joe plays one hell of a good rendition of Ritchie, but proves again, not his own composition. 






One thing about Ritchie's Strat, it didn't sound like one! Joe's sound is to thin and twangy. The guy playing the Epiphone with the P-90's is closer.


----------



## leftysg

You darn kids...

[video]


----------



## axefiend

A cool cover if you like old Judas Priest:


----------



## Guest

Original I think is better than the cover by Krokus.


----------



## axefiend

Krokus sure went to the Bachman well a lot:


----------



## John Fisher

I have been in a Dio mood lately, which is always good so here is a great cover




and


----------



## leftysg

I've been on a Tull listening and playing binge this new year. Maybe it's the 50 anniversary thing. This chap does wonderful Tull covers. 

[video]


----------



## leftysg

Hey Lola I'm not sure if this is already here, but if not this ones for you...and the rest of us too!

[video]


----------



## SWLABR

Adcandour sought help with a Black Sabbath tune in another thread. It was from the album Sabbath Bloody Sabbath. An album I played non-stop in high school. I spent a good chunk of this evening revisiting that LP. Stumbled upon this. Not sure it fits the category of "Cool Covers", but interesting enough.


----------



## Guest




----------



## axefiend

Another one for the: 

Not sure it fits the category of "Cool Covers", but interesting enough.


----------



## Hamstrung




----------



## Guest




----------



## leftysg

An Alice Cooper tune covered with beauty and emotion. Is that an oxymoron?

[video]


----------



## Guest




----------



## jb welder

Have we had this one up recently? I think it's important to remember that anybody can disco!


----------



## Hamstrung

A modern take on 2112...


----------



## Guest




----------



## axefiend

^^^ Those guys are absolutely awesome! 

I thought these guys were good too:






So good, and barely any equipment.


----------



## Guest




----------



## leftysg

This is a long way from Soul Sister and Drops of Jupiter...for me it kinda hurt just typing those titles but Train does a fabulous job covering LZ . If you have a chance, check out their album cover of LZ II. Here's a taste.

[video]




[video]


----------



## Guest




----------



## SWLABR

With all that Sabbath revival going on in that other thread, I remembered this tune!


----------



## axefiend

Does it count as a cover when the actual singer is in the band?


----------



## Guest




----------



## jb welder

Talkbox at 3m40s


----------



## axefiend

A little blast from the past:


----------



## Guest

I remember kick axe.
Seen them quite a few times playing the gasworks in the 80's.


----------



## leftysg

Mellowin it down for one.

[video]


----------



## oban

Just went thru 24 pages...
No sense trying to "like" almost every post!
Must resist posting 345673 vids now...

...can't...

starting with some Foo + Brian May doing Floyd:


----------



## oban

For those at work/around kids these covers are with swearing intact:


----------



## oban

How bout some Jimi...
2 versions by the same act - well worth it, watching Daru drum is hypnosis inducing:


----------



## oban




----------



## oban

Some Cancon with Kevin Breit; first with Harry Manx then with the Sisters, doing The Boss & The Purple One...


----------



## oban

Youtube & sessionman Tim Pierce with Sophia Pfister on vox doing some Stones


----------



## oban

More Jimi from Mike Neer, then some Monk.
Everyone should really check out the album he did of all Monk tunes; "Steelonious", just amazing.


----------



## oban

Joey Landreth sitting in with Jacob Moon & The Commissionaires doing a Staples classic


----------



## oban

And so sorry last one I promise, time to get back in my car.

Couldn't leave things mellow, need to get the Sabbath back:


----------



## axefiend

Another one from Joe Carpenter and myself:


----------



## fnDan




----------



## zontar




----------



## Robert1950

Opinions on this one may be a bit,... divided


----------



## zontar




----------



## leftysg

I don't think Stevie could play guitar like this!

[video]




Only 20, I think this would be Lola approved.

[video]


----------



## SWLABR

This could also go into the "What Are You Listening To?" thread cause I've been revisiting _Life's Rich Pageant_ recently, but it is a cover.... I like covers that sound as if the ones covering it, wrote it. REM plays the Clique original pretty much note-4-note, but it still sounds like an REM composition.


----------



## Xelebes

Cover of an early techno classic:


----------



## zontar




----------



## John Fisher

No description needed. Just stellar


----------



## zontar




----------



## John Fisher

She will be in Edmonton for your blues festival


----------



## cbg1




----------



## leftysg

[video]


----------



## John Fisher

great cover of the yarbirds


----------



## Dorian2

Sorry if it's been in the thread already.


----------



## zontar

Dorian2 said:


> Sorry if it's been in the thread already.


Somewhere I probably still have a recording of a friend & I doing something similar--not vocals or drums though...
And probably not played as well...


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## Robert1950

More Frog Leap Studios -- Africa, Toto


----------



## Dorian2

Robert1950 said:


> More Frog Leap Studios -- Africa, Toto


Ya. Saw that one too. I'm pretty familiar with these guys. It was really cool because it includes a number of Metal genres in the track.


----------



## Guest

The ones where he involves his daughter are pretty cool.
I still like the rabbit through the mall.


----------



## zontar




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Guest

I liked Alex's little 'Earache My Eye' riff at the beginning.


----------



## leftysg

Early Yes Prog rock jazz fusion magnificence. I didn't know where to put this but since it's covering a Byrds original I put it here. I believe it's Peter Banks not Steve Howe delivering the licks. If I was going to listen to jazz, this is where I'd like to start.

[video]


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## zontar

An old song done by Son House & Blind WIllie Johnson
In an interview Phil Keaggy said he based it on the Son House version--which is just Son House singing (& some clapping &/or stomping)


----------



## zontar




----------



## leftysg

Always look forward to their new releases. This one is wailin' !

[video]


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

better than William Shatner's version


----------



## Guest




----------



## zontar




----------



## John Fisher

Thanks you tube i would have missed this


----------



## zontar




----------



## Guest




----------



## jb welder

You may have heard the Ramones cover Tom Waits _I don't wanna grow up, _but you probably haven't heard Tom Waits doing Ramones.


----------



## Guncho

leftysg said:


> I don't think Stevie could play guitar like this!
> 
> [video]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only 20, I think this would be Lola approved.
> 
> [video]


The song is called just "Ohio" and holy overdramatic singer batman.


----------



## Guncho




----------



## Guncho

Sorry on a Peter Gabriel kick.


----------



## leftysg

I was on a FB page and found a sign advertising a concert by Major Hooples Boarding House. Toured Ontario back in the 60/70s. Based out of Galt at the time? Found a recent cover by them.
[video]


----------



## greco

I was raised in Galt and saw Major Hoople's many times at high school dances in the mid-late 60's. 

Great band!

@leftysg Are you from the Galt area?


----------



## zontar




----------



## leftysg

greco said:


> I was raised in Galt and saw Major Hoople's many times at high school dances in the mid-late 60's.
> 
> Great band!
> 
> @leftysg Are you from the Galt area?


Grew up in Windsor...fam in Waterloo and Guelph.


----------



## greco

leftysg said:


> fam in Waterloo and Guelph.


Close enough!


----------



## zontar




----------



## brucew

Only way this could be better is if he dropped the guitar and walked out the door.


----------



## fretzel

^^^^^guys got a great voice. 

Not sure if I posted this before or not but had just shared this with a friend this evening.


----------



## zontar

fretzel said:


> ^^^^^guys got a great voice.
> 
> Not sure if I posted this before or not but had just shared this with a friend this evening.


Post it all you want.


----------



## zontar




----------



## fretzel

Hilarious!!!!


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## zontar

Fresh Prince of Bel Air song done Delta Blues style...


----------



## Moosehead

Robert1950 said:


> More Frog Leap Studios -- Africa, Toto


Song was ok but sucked balls compared to the fucking riffing going on at the endHNG^%$. Throwing the metal sign up high for that one.


----------



## pstratman

Anthrax covering Joe Jackson- what could go wrong?


----------



## pstratman

It was originally written by the British band Unicorn.


----------



## pstratman




----------



## pstratman

One more from Jimmy- who slays me.....


----------



## Guest

I may have posted this previously, but, I'm not going to search 28 pages to find out. lol.


----------



## Granny Gremlin

Always liked this one:






Always thought this was better than the Stones version (never one of their most popular tracks, but it was a single in a few versions):






I do prefer the dub version/single B Side (less of that cheesey dated synth following the baseline, but it's not on youtube so posted that one).

From the same Stones record as I'm Free, was Route 66, which is a Nat King Cole cover (and a damn good version itself), but I love the later DM version(s):






My fave is this version, just wish it had the harder guitar breaks in there on top of that rumbly rythmn:


----------



## Dorian2

@Mooh . Thanks for that. We have Pipers in our Clan and that girl is representing. Great stuff.


----------



## zontar




----------



## pstratman




----------



## Guest




----------



## brucew

Anyone see this girl? I find her playing/voice so good wife came in and said, "Wow, she's pretty"........and I hadn't noticed, I was watching her short fat fingers work magic on a guitar.


----------



## brucew

Well, OK, to qualify, her fingers resemble mine, which I have always considered short and fat (guitar piano wise)....and, OK, the mascara really pops her eyes to your attention.........However I've watched quite a few of her vids and find myself attentive to her left hand. 

Irregardless I wish her the success she desires and have learned from watching her videos. She also does a really nice srv cover.


----------



## Guest

brucew said:


> "Wow, she's pretty"........and I hadn't noticed


Did your wife say this with a sarcastic tone in her voice?


----------



## brucew

No, we've been married 30 some yrs. Insecurity has been gone for decades....thankfully.


----------



## Moosehead




----------



## jb welder

Moosehead said:


>


lol, that reminds me of the Repo Man scene where Circle Jerks are doing a lounge gig.


----------



## brucew




----------



## leftysg

[video]


----------



## leftysg

[video]


----------



## leftysg

[video]




Wow


----------



## Guest




----------



## jb welder

In another thread, laristotle's 'fake' Elvis cover reminded me of this one.


----------



## Guest

Some more Bad News.






If you have 90mins to kill, here are both movies.


----------



## jimmythegeek

jb welder said:


> lol, that reminds me of the Repo Man scene where Circle Jerks are doing a lounge gig.


The studio version on White Trash...is fabulous.


----------



## Lola

She is awesome.


----------



## Lola

And of course here is an awesome ACDC cover on percussion instruments only.


----------



## Lola

I love Ozzy! What a cool cover of Joe Walsh’s song!!!


----------



## jb welder




----------



## Dorian2

For reference:






The cover:


----------



## Guest




----------



## cboutilier

Aretha Franklin's soulful cover of The Weight is pretty cool. Killer dobro playing from Duane Allman






Or how bout Duane on Wilson Pickett's cover of Hey Jude?






I'm on a Skydog kick


----------



## leftysg

The latest LLB offering. I've always liked this tune and as always they never fail to deliver. I miss Dale though.

[video]


----------



## leftysg

Flashback Friday...Enjoying some INXS ...shabooh shoobah.

[video]


----------



## leftysg

More LLB

[video]


----------



## Dorian2

leftysg said:


> The latest LLB offering. I've always liked this tune and as always they never fail to deliver. I miss Dale though.
> 
> [video]


Wonder what year is that LP Deluxe is? Looks like my '79.


----------



## Robert1950

Written by Don Convay and Steve Cropper. Both are really good.

Cover by Steppenwolf






Original - Sounds like Booker T and the MGs , and the Bar-Keys backing Convay up/


----------



## Dorian2

Doesn't look like it works but it does. Not sure why the weird icon is at the beginning.


----------



## jb welder




----------



## Guest




----------



## djmarcelca




----------



## Dorian2




----------



## zontar

This was probably posted earlier--but so what?
It's cool


----------



## Dorian2

Totally random group I've never heard of but saw it when I went on a Jimmy Cliff binge recently. Surprisingly fantastic tone in the vocals. Pretty cool.


----------



## cbg1




----------



## SWLABR

***OOPS****


----------



## Robert1950

Tommy Emmanuel's best cover of Jimi's purple haze


----------



## jb welder

I'm blaming this rabbit hole I'm in on @laristotle


----------



## cbg1




----------



## jb welder

I like the job this guy did on the video.


----------



## leftysg

[video]


----------



## Guest




----------



## leftysg

[video]




[video]


----------



## greco

leftysg said:


> [video]


Amazing voice!!


----------



## Granny Gremlin

The Devo just above made me think of this one:






Also my band covered Stereolab:


----------



## SWLABR

I like how the band basically plays the song as a note-for-note cover, and Moz uses the same inflections Chrissy used, but it sounds like a Morrissey tune.

I'm sure there are people who would use all the same points I used why I _like_ it, to say why they _hated_ it. But, meh...


----------



## leftysg

Juno season coming up...Hoping Donovan has some nominations this year. 

[video]


----------



## zontar




----------



## djmarcelca

Not sure if they've been posted here before.






And this one is just so much coolness. 






Is it a Cover when the writer of the song re-releases a slightly different version of the same song?


----------



## Dorian2

Kate Bush = my weakness


----------



## SWLABR




----------



## leftysg

[video]



 video]


----------



## Granny Gremlin

SWLABR said:


> I like how the band basically plays the song as a note-for-note cover, and Moz uses the same inflections Chrissy used, but it sounds like a Morrissey tune.
> 
> I'm sure there are people who would use all the same points I used why I _like_ it, to say why they _hated_ it. But, meh...


I don't hate it, but it is kinda m'eh to me, and I am a Morrissey (or Smiths at least) fan. Doubtless it is definately in his style (that was always the tension between him and Marr - Morrissey's love of completely tame olde tymey musics and that kind of production). The original just has more balls, and this is pretty dead on cover aside from that. I don't mind popifying something or mellowing it out, but this is just turning it all down a little with nothing else. If I heard it on the radio in the car I'd neither turn it up nor change the station.


----------



## Dorian2




----------



## Guest




----------



## leftysg

somethin'' seasonal

[video]


----------



## Dorian2




----------



## apixamonkey

Here is my cover over a good old Mustang Sally


----------



## leftysg

I'm just starting to listen to GVF. Nice that some young musicians are keeping the 60s and 70s rock sound alive. I hope they evolve their sound and rely less on the imitation of "the band that shall remain nameless" but who so obviously was a major influence. I liked the vibe on this Sam Cooke hit.

[video]


----------



## zontar




----------



## Dorian2

Any Enigma fans out there?






Or Floyd?


----------



## leftysg

Dorian2 said:


> Any Enigma fans out there?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or Floyd?


I enjoyed that. Great musicianship and imagination. At first I thought, "Hey bouzouki, leave that riff alone!", but it grew on me. Actually that is a solo I can almost complete, I've listened to it so many times. It always falls apart towards the end for me because I can never really get where DG is taking it. Hearing another instrument perform might help my ear. I'll have to relisten.


----------



## jb welder

Was watching _True Detective_ and heard this (almost) version of 'Just Dropped In'. Went looking for it thinking it sounded a bit like it might be Springsteen covering it. Turns out it was the original songwriter Mickey Newbury. So technically not a cover, but very different from his original version from _Harlequin Melodies. _I didn't even recognize the tune at first til the lyrics clued me in.


----------



## jb welder

And of course, the wonderful Sharon Jones cover of the same tune.


----------



## leftysg

Push play and close your eyes. Wish they toured with him at some point. Let's overlook the 88 keys rather than the 6 strings.

[video]


----------



## zontar

Black Sabbath meets Medieval music--with vocals in Latin





the video on YouTube allows you to skip to different songs
My favourite is Symptom of the Universe ( Symptoma Mundi) done as Gregorian Chant-ish


----------



## leftysg

[video]


----------



## leftysg

Some Monday Morning Zep coverage.

[video]


----------



## Guest




----------



## Dorian2

lol


----------



## leftysg

[video]


----------



## Dorian2

@leftysg , being a Larkin Poe fan, as I was watching Lucifer last night I got pretty pumped when this popped up! Season 3 episode 13, final scene for reference. The ladies are hitting it big.


----------



## John Fisher

Great cover of a great song from a great band lol....great


----------



## davetcan

GTmaker said:


> OK ...one more...
> best version of one of my favorite songs happens to be a cover.
> Hope you like it as much as I do...IF you don't, that's ok too...I have never been park of the pack when it comes to these things.
> G.


You simply cannot argue with that voice.


----------



## davetcan

I still prefer the original but this is a damn good cover. I also prefer the message on the original video but then there's the young Gwen, ah me.


----------



## Guest




----------



## John Fisher

That guy does some very unique stuff, and also some really off the wall stuff...........needs cowbell i think


----------



## Guest

John Fisher said:


> needs cowbell i think


----------



## zontar

BOC doing Be My Baby


----------



## Guest




----------



## jb welder

extra heavy with a side of sludge please!


----------



## leftysg

Really appreciate this one.

[video]


----------



## zontar




----------



## Dorian2

This kid was a special guest on the Pete Thorne channel earlier today. Only started playing 2 1/2 years ago.


----------



## leftysg

[video]


----------



## John Fisher

Nice May cover. I am guessing he covered it since Cozy (RIP) is drumming. Not as good as Rainbows, but better than the original of Ballards



IMHO


----------



## jb welder




----------



## Dorian2

Don't know if anyone's posted this, but I was 8 or 9 when I saw this in the theatre. Gotta be some Grease fans here.


----------



## Guest

I think I posted this a few dozen pages back.


----------



## cbg1




----------



## brucew

Haven't been here for a few days, been helping son haul grain to pay for fert/seed. Suffice to say with old equip farming is a constant challenge. Let's just say today involved 3 jacks, two flat duals, a 6' snipe, offloading a 40 yr old 2 ton on a soft road and a lot of swearing. We endeavered to persevere and 6 vodka's later I came across this and felt it necessary to share. This young man is just stellar. With respect to the artist, impo this is a much better version and it's Definitely on my list to master no bad I sing. Love how he mutes the 6th for a drum note alternating with the 6th on the 3rd fret. Perhaps it's partially the vodka, but damn this song is one I'm gonna learn.


----------



## leftysg

Need more of this kind of weather to chase away the raindrops.

[h://video]


----------



## Guest




----------



## vadsy

a few of you probably danced the night away awkwardly to the Sly Fox version but this dope ass Insane Clown Posse offering finally did the song justice. thanks to the Juggalos it became more popular than the original


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## leftysg

Foo Fighters fans may want to check out the latest LLB offerings. Here's one to whet the appetite

[h://video]


----------



## SWLABR

I was in a store the other day and this was playing. Wasn't till I was ready to walk out I thought... wait a minute!!! Best part, it was the kid working behind the counter's playlist.


----------



## Guest




----------



## zontar

SWLABR said:


> I was in a store the other day and this was playing. Wasn't till I was ready to walk out I thought... wait a minute!!! Best part, it was the kid working behind the counter's playlist.


He did some great covers.
Acoustic:




Live:




Studio:


----------



## Guest




----------



## Dorian2

YoYo - 12 She apologized in her write up for making a few mistakes. She's got some swing in her style!


----------



## zontar




----------



## Guest




----------



## zontar




----------



## Verne

One of my favourite cover songs. I can listen to this over and over. She's pretty easy on the eyes as well. I can't find the official video that actually shows the members, but I hope you enjoy this as much as I always do.


----------



## Electraglide

I've seen JJ Cale quite a few times and have never heard his version.


----------



## oldjoat




----------



## Blind Dog




----------



## Guest




----------



## jb welder

Paula with Willie & Lukas doing 'Have You Ever Seen the Rain'.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## zontar

laristotle said:


>


I got this album years ago at a liquidation sale--I had heard other albums by TOPT, this one was lighter & more poppy--but I always liked this cover.


----------



## leftysg

Little bit of fun. Who has the faster fingers...the sax or accordion player?

[h://video][


----------



## zontar




----------



## jb welder




----------



## Guest




----------



## knight_yyz

This one time, at band camp....


----------



## Guest




----------



## leftysg

knight_yyz said:


> This one time, at band camp....


Played this instrument, baritone, in school. Note to self...try not to be sick on days of potentially important events or you end up with this as a reminder. To think, I could have been the drummer! Then again Rush wasn't on the music stand. At the time it would have had to be Fly by Night not YYZ. Only military marches in C# major it seemed.


----------



## Guest




----------



## jb welder




----------



## Dorian2




----------



## Guest

Leo makes a lot of cool covers. My favourite is still 'feel good Inc'.


----------



## Guest

Here's the best version of the above song.


----------



## fnDan

Love this cover


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## zontar




----------



## Dorian2

Speaking of Bass.


----------



## zontar

It's an oldie--both the original & the cover version
But there's a groove to this I really like.


----------



## jb welder

Bet he's not wearing that hat anymore. 
@5:35 somebody really likes Ernie Isley


----------



## jb welder

And an actual Isley's cover:


----------



## leftysg

[h://video][


----------



## zontar




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Dorian2

This is a tune I play on acoustic. Pretty killer cover here.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## zontar




----------



## Dorian2

Bishop Briggs cover.


----------



## zontar

A shuffly version of You Gotta Move (Also known as You Got to Move--and covered by many)


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## zontar

Many, (Including SRV), have covered this one-written by Jazz guitar guy Kenny Burrell.
Here's Junior Wells' harmonica heavy cover.


----------



## Dorian2




----------



## laristotle




----------



## zontar




----------



## Dorian2




----------



## jb welder

This one surprised me. I can now say I have at least 1 iota of respect for Mr. Rose.


----------



## Granny Gremlin

The Violent Femmes and Gnarls Barkley covered each other and it as cute as it is awesome


----------



## zontar




----------



## laristotle




----------



## brucew

Haven't looked up the original, don't see the need to.
Literally took me 20 minutes to learn this version, the quality of the singing....well.........that's another story. So little time, so many great songs, so limited capablities.


----------



## Dorian2




----------



## greco

brucew said:


> Haven't looked up the original, don't see the need to.
> Literally took me 20 minutes to learn this version, the quality of the singing....well.........that's another story. So little time, so many great songs, so limited capabilities.


WELL DONE! 
Many thanks for posting your video and recording.
IMO, your voice is perfect for songs of the Delta.

This might be of interest..
_“In his 1941 autobiography, Father of the Blues, Handy wrote: “A lean, loose-jointed ***** had commenced plunking a guitar beside me while I slept. His clothes were rags; his feet peeped out of his shoes. His face had on it some of the sadness of the ages. As he played, he pressed a knife on the strings of a guitar in a manner popularized by Hawaiian guitarists who used steel bars. The effect was unforgettable. His song, too, struck me instantly. ‘Goin’ where the Southern cross’ the Dog.’ The singer repeated the line three times, accompanying himself on the guitar with the weirdest music I ever heard.” *The song referred to the crossing of the Southern and Yazoo & Mississippi Valley railroads in Moorhead, forty-two miles to the south; the Y&MV (sometimes called the Yazoo Delta or Y.D.) was nicknamed the “Dog,” or “Yellow Dog.” *After moving to Memphis in 1905, Handy adapted the blues into a series of compositions that helped sparked America’s first blues craze, including “Memphis Blues,” “Yellow Dog Blues,” “Beale Street Blues,” and, most popularly, the classic “St. Louis Blues.” He was already being hailed as the “Daddy of the Blues” by 1919.”

Source: Mississippi Blues Trail “W.C. Handy – Tutwiler”_


----------



## zontar




----------



## zontar

Coolest song ever played on accordion.
(& and one of a handful of covers I've heard of Edgar Winter songs.)


----------



## laristotle




----------



## zontar

Three covers of a Yardbirds' tune by Ritchie Blackmore/Rainbow
Studio, as an instrumental




Live with Ronnie James Dio on vocals




Shorter live version with RJD:




1995 studio version with Doogie White on vocals


----------



## jb welder

Hailing from Toronto! The Surfrajettes!


----------



## mhammer

So, Sharon Corr, of the Irish group The Corrs (think Rankin Family, but Irish) is doing a gig in London, and coming to the end of it. Jeff Beck had already done a beautiful cameo/guest appearance on an old Irish tune that he had included in one of his more recent albums, and was standing offstage. Sharon goes into a rather lacklustre cover of the Fleetwood Mac tune "Go Your Own Way". She looks tired. Beck decides to come on, grab his guitar for a solo near the end of the tune to rescue it, and suddenly the whole thing comes alive, transforming from 3rd-rate bar band into jawdropping hit. That's why he's Jeff Beck, and you're not.


----------



## Dorian2

^^ Old man Beck brought a lot of energy into that tune! Nice guitar tones from that young guy too.


----------



## zontar




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Guncho

That's pretty cool.


----------



## zontar




----------



## Dorian2

Robin Trower's Bridge of Sighs.


----------



## zontar

I like that this isn't just a rehash, but it takes into account themes & motifs and sounds of the instruments.


----------



## Dorian2

^^ The violinist for the lead shoulda given it to the Fiddle player. Charlie Daniels maybe.


----------



## Alex

mark Lettieri - Great player


----------



## zontar

Leslie West.


----------



## jb welder

Interesting take on 'Walk on the Wild Side'. Beautiful voice, and I always find the South African accent fascinating. 
Busking one day, Oscar contention for a song the next.


----------



## zontar

The song was written for Otis Redding, but they gave it to Aretha Franklin--who did THE quintessential version of it.
But it has been covered:












Among others


----------



## zontar




----------



## Dorian2

Been watching a few of these lately. Not too crazy about the singer for a few, but he does good here. Great dual guitar here. Pete Thorn's touring with them in Europe.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## jbealsmusic

Basically anything by Brass Against. Cool takes on 90s-2000s rock/metal:





They do Tool, Rage Against The Machine, Audioslave/Soundgarden, etc.


----------



## cbg1




----------



## zontar

These guys make me want to visit Chile to see if they still hang out here.
There are videos of other songs as well.




(Dod I already post this?)


----------



## cbg1




----------



## laristotle

zontar said:


> (Dod I already post this?)


Sa'right. I don't mind hearing that again.


----------



## jb welder

Caught this one watching _Standing in the Shadows of Motown. _Most of the original players on this one, so not sure if it's technically a 'cover'.
Hard finding a version on ytube that some idjit hadn't decided to speed up. Why people do that is beyond me.


----------



## zontar




----------



## Dorian2




----------



## Dorian2




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Dorian2




----------



## Kenmac

Al Di Meolas take on "Strawberry Fields Forever". It goes off on a tangent in some spots but it's fairly faithful to the original.






Plus, here's an interview with Al where he talks about his new Beatles tribute album:

Al Di Meola on The Beatles: "It's surprising that they had the guts to play those kind of chords" | Guitar World


----------



## Dorian2

Thanks for the reminder to listen to more Di Meola Kenmac. I wrote a paper on him in College called "Lightening Licks Di Meola" for a paper on style and technique in one of the music courses. Great take on that song. Him and his Harmonic Minors and exotic scales.

Signed
Big fan who doesn't listen to him enough.


----------



## zontar

This one seems a bit out there in a way, but after hearing it--it makes sense...


----------



## Dorian2

They even got Beat it and Ghostbusters in there! Jeffersons too?


----------



## Robert1950

I think I posted this before, but what the hell.........


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Dorian2




----------



## zontar




----------



## jb welder

One for the Oilers fans.


----------



## KapnKrunch

Kenmac said:


> Al Di Meolas take on "Strawberry Fields Forever". It goes off on a tangent in some spots but it's fairly faithful to the original.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus, here's an interview with Al where he talks about his new Beatles tribute album:
> 
> Al Di Meola on The Beatles: "It's surprising that they had the guts to play those kind of chords" | Guitar World



Thx. Gonna buy the album.


----------



## KapnKrunch

From a compilation of Beefheart covers. This is the only one that sounds like Beefheart. All the other bands sound like themselves. 

"Perfect copy".


----------



## zontar




----------



## laristotle




----------



## zontar




----------



## jb welder

Not sure if I've heard country with a ska twang before.


----------



## KapnKrunch

jb welder said:


> Not sure if I've heard country with a ska twang before.



Great Balls of Polyester!! Video'd in JB's basement? Nice three-lane!


----------



## KapnKrunch

Country with ska swing?


----------



## jb welder

KapnKrunch said:


> Great Balls of Polyester!! Video'd in JB's basement? Nice three-lane!


I'm a 5-pin guy, so my balls aren't quite so big.


----------



## zontar

Mentions big Joe Williams--who started the song.


----------



## laristotle

I like this version too.


----------



## Dorian2

Man. This guy nails every Ace solo that has inspired me to play. 35 years playing now. @Adcandour may be interested in this.
If you haven't seen it yet.


----------



## zontar

I think they also "borrowed" this song for Rats in The Cellar (verse riff is quite similar)


----------



## Adcandour

Dorian2 said:


> Man. This guy nails every Ace solo that has inspired me to play. 35 years playing now. @Adcandour may be interested in this.
> If you haven't seen it yet.


Sweet. Ace has quickly become my favourite guitar siloust of all time.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## zontar

laristotle said:


>


Okay--I think I'll start a "Baby Please Don't Go" Thread here, just as I did on another forum (That is no longer in existence)
And encourage people to post every possible version of the song.


----------



## zontar




----------



## jb welder

Milkman said:


>


----------



## Dorian2

Did my youtube trending thing tonight.


----------



## leftysg

Thanks to @Alex for putting me on to Tom Bukovac and his daily lessons. That lead me to his influences and who knew I'd love the Dixie Dregs. Never knew what I was missing.That's one reason I appreciate this forum so much. I never know what rabbit hole I'm going down, or what characters I might meet!
What a great Genesis album this one came from.

[h://video]


----------



## zontar




----------



## jb welder




----------



## zontar




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## leftysg

Late 70s Detroit rock.They had a number of great originals too.

[h://video]


----------



## laristotle




----------



## zontar

That YouTube video go the title slightly wrong.


----------



## zontar




----------



## zontar




----------



## leftysg

Need something mellow?

[h://video]


----------



## zontar

There's something cool about Yo Yo Ma & Bobby McFerrin doing something together:


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## jb welder

The Recess Monkeys do a Chilliwack cover. Interesting that the O'Hara character introducing them is named Alexis.


----------



## leftysg

Great tune from a band worth exploring...Porcupine Tree

[h://video]


----------



## leftysg

jb welder said:


> The Recess Monkeys do a Chilliwack cover. Interesting that the O'Hara character introducing them is named Alexis.


Hilarious, at least Rick is playing the "right way"!


----------



## zontar




----------



## zontar




----------



## zontar




----------



## laristotle

caution, cuss words


----------



## zontar




----------



## Kenmac

A cover of The Cars - Just What I Needed on Dulcimer. Yes, Dulcimer.


----------



## zontar

Kenmac said:


> A cover of The Cars - Just What I Needed on Dulcimer. Yes, Dulcimer.


It can be cool when people do stuff like that.


----------



## jb welder




----------



## zontar

I also love the look of the video.
And a couple of nice guitars.


----------



## 1SweetRide

Wow, very, very similar. Thanks for this one!


----------



## jb welder




----------



## zontar




----------



## SWLABR

The (other) King covering the Boss.


----------



## Dorian2

Floor Jansen did the Beste Zangers, basically PBS in the Netherlands, to try to change narrow minded views about Heavy Metal. She and her band were relatively unknown in her home country until her cover of Shallow on the show aired in 2019. Went #1 in the Netherlands!

Emma Heesters covered it on her youtube channel, so she chose this for Floor to sing to her. 








> Floor:
> "Every episode is about one of the singers and tonight’s one is about the amazing and versatile Henk Poort. ❤ It was an honor for me to sing for him!!! I know him from the days he was the phantom in The Phantom Of The Opera and His voice and that show had a big impact on me!
> 
> For those who don’t know the concept of the show: It’s not a contest and it’s not about who is the best of the singers. We sing each other’s songs and enjoy making music together. This joy we shall share with you! I hope you will enjoy, I did!"







Rolf Sanchez chose his original Que Se Siente for her to sing.


----------



## zontar

This version of the Munsters Theme song qualifies for this thread


----------



## laristotle




----------



## zontar

Dig the hair...


----------



## zontar




----------



## leftysg

[h://video]


----------



## laristotle

leftysg said:


> [h://video]


Even Brian May liked this.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/537813839958786048


----------



## zontar

Heavy Metal/Weighty brass?
Take your pick...
I may have shared this before.


----------



## zontar




----------



## zontar




----------



## jb welder

Just ran across this girl today (Elise Trouw). Talented multi-instrumentalist and amazing vocalist. Does some pretty cool live looping stuff as well.


----------



## zontar




----------



## laristotle

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=365882221043420


----------



## Dorian2




----------



## zontar

Most versions I've heard of this song were done after this one--but it's still not the original-at least as far as I know.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## MetalTele79

Saw this one today...


----------



## zontar

I think it may have been posted before, but so what:


----------



## zontar

I'm sure I've posted some of their stuff, just not sure if this one was included, and it may have ben a in different thread.
Surf Sabbath--Hole in the Sky:


----------



## laristotle




----------



## zontar

Ron Wood


----------



## laristotle




----------



## zontar

laristotle said:


>


I spent much of the time watching the bass player's bass face.


----------



## zontar




----------



## laristotle

zontar said:


> I spent much of the time watching the bass player's bass face.


Ha! Me too.


----------



## zontar

Ella


----------



## laristotle




----------



## zontar




----------



## Grab n Go

Julian Lennon sings Karma Police, Radiohead.


----------



## zontar

I'm sure I've posted this before, but so what?


----------



## Dorian2

A sweet version of this from Marcela Bovio of Ayreon fame.


----------



## zontar




----------



## zontar




----------



## Milkman




----------



## zontar




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## jb welder

Some kids doing a solid Fugazi cover.


----------



## Stephenlouis

My new favorite thread!


----------



## zontar




----------



## jb welder




----------



## zontar

BOC do a Beatles songin honour of John Lennon


----------



## zontar

An interesting take on the Godfather theme.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## zontar




----------



## zontar

Years ago I thought of doing a cover like this-I never did-but they did it.


----------



## CDWaterloo

Pomplamoose has many cool covers.


----------



## MetalTele79




----------



## Grainslayer

I’ve always enjoyed Zwan’s cover of Iron Maiden’s Number of the Beast.Its off the soundtrack for the move Spun ( which I also enjoy because of how crazy weird it was).lol.I have no idea how to post a link.sorry.


----------



## laristotle

Grainslayer said:


> .I have no idea how to post a link.sorry


Copy the link in the address bar and paste it here.


----------



## jb welder

Grainslayer said:


> I’ve always enjoyed Zwan’s cover of Iron Maiden’s Number of the Beast.Its off the soundtrack for the move Spun ( which I also enjoy because of how crazy weird it was).lol.I have no idea how to post a link.sorry.


Here you go.


----------



## Grab n Go

Living Colour - Back in Black






Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## cbg1




----------



## zontar




----------



## zontar

Iron Man --VItamin Lounge


----------



## jb welder




----------



## CDWaterloo

amazing cover of one of my favourite songs....


----------



## zontar

Because & I Want You (She's So Heavy) meet in one cover song.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## jb welder

That reminds me...


----------



## jb welder




----------



## laristotle

I was about to post that 'blood' was mislabeled because they started with Boston's Foreplay. lol


----------



## Grainslayer




----------



## laristotle




----------



## zontar

Pop Staples takes on an oldie that has been done a number of different ways by different people
Nobody's Fault But Mine


----------



## laristotle




----------



## zontar

Some Cancon/Britcon -as it were.


----------



## Sneaky

Some more Cancon, love this version.


----------



## tdotrob




----------



## zontar




----------



## jb welder




----------



## zontar




----------



## zontar

Alex Skolnick does Judas Priest Jazz style


----------



## zontar




----------



## brucew




----------



## brucew

jb welder said:


> That reminds me...


Had the pleasure of seeing Kansas and REO Speedwagon in Leth, ab. (yes, I'm that old) Kansas was the opening act. Blew me away. What a show.


----------



## laristotle

I had the opportunity to see Kansas live, but they cancelled.
News reports at the time stated a possible reschedule, so I didn't go for a refund.
The opening band was to be Frank Marino.








Speaking of


----------



## zontar

Rock & Roll Hoochie Coo Cover of sorts.
I like it.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## zontar




----------



## laristotle




----------



## zontar




----------



## zontar




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Dorian2




----------



## zontar




----------



## zontar

Did I post this before?
I don't care--I like it.




Kind of a cover of a cover, etc...


----------



## zontar

Then on the other hand...


----------



## zontar




----------



## MetalTele79

Magnetic Eye Records released a cover album of Sabbath's Vol.4. Here's my favourite from the bunch...


----------



## zontar




----------



## Dorian2




----------



## laristotle

I'm sure that I posted this before, but I'm not going through 39 pages to verify.


----------



## spacebard

A Heart cover


----------



## spacebard

You're the voice


----------



## zontar

Rondellus - Sabbatum: A Medieval Tribute to Black Sabbath 
(My favourite one is Symptom of the Universe as 15:14)


----------



## Dorian2

Don't expect a perfect "album cover" for this one. She does her own style.


----------



## zontar

I miss the whole "Boojie Woojie" intro thing--and I still prefer Long John Baldry's version--but I like this one too.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## zontar




----------



## jb welder




----------



## zontar




----------



## jb welder

The George Benson tune that came up in the random thread.


----------



## zontar




----------



## Grab n Go

I like it when this stuff works.


----------



## zontar

Grab n Go said:


> I like it when this stuff works.


So often it doesn't work--but it's worth it when it does.
Which this does.


----------



## zontar




----------



## fretzel

zontar said:


>


"Sarsipius is my name........"man I loved this Infectious Grooves albums when they came out. They do "Fame" as well if I recall.


----------



## fretzel




----------



## fretzel




----------



## zontar

Aretha will forever "own" this song, but I like Joe Cocker's version as well-


----------



## player99

*







*


----------



## fretzel

zontar said:


> Aretha will forever "own" this song, but I like Joe Cocker's version as well-


This one is pretty good as well


----------



## zontar




----------



## SWLABR




----------



## zontar




----------



## Jim Wellington




----------



## laristotle




----------



## zontar




----------



## zontar

25 или с 6 до 4


----------



## SWLABR

This must have been shared already... but we're at 40+ pages, so I ain't searching... here it is (or might be) again!

Not the most technically proficient band I've ever heard, but they give this cover the reckless abandon it deserves.


----------



## SWLABR

I will post this here: 






It's a cover.


----------



## zontar

Something a bit different for me.


----------



## zontar




----------



## Dorian2

Disney anyone? She did this earlier on as her 4 year old daughter was constantly watching and singing the tune.


----------



## zontar

Yeah--you probably recognize at least some of them.


----------



## jb welder

Some Kool and the Gang (Wichita Lineman)

Anybody like horns? Jazz?
Any guitar in there for @greco ?


----------



## Alan Small

*she is an exotic hottie and the guitar break is unique...and his guitar is cool*


----------



## greco

jb welder said:


> Some Kool and the Gang
> 
> Anybody like horns? Jazz?
> Any guitar in there for @greco ?


Thanks @jb welder ...totally enjoyed it!
This is one of my favourite jazz covers...( apart from the silly pic on the album cover)


----------



## zontar




----------



## leftysg

[h://video]


----------



## jb welder

Not sure if this one's been up in here already. If so, not sorry.


----------



## zontar




----------



## brucew




----------



## zontar




----------



## laristotle

Posted before, but I think it so cool.
caution .. cuss words.


----------



## zontar




----------



## Sneaky




----------



## sulphur

Rush fans...


----------



## keto

sulphur said:


> Rush fans...


Very cool sounding.


----------



## zontar

sulphur said:


> Rush fans...


Reminded me of this one




They do Kashmir, The Ocean & Immigrant Song


----------



## jb welder

laristotle said:


> Posted before, but I think it so cool.
> caution .. cuss words.


----------



## SWLABR

I wish there was a video to go along with this...


----------



## zontar

Kind of a Neil Young feel
Highway Star by Handsome Hank and his Lonesome Boys


----------



## Verne

I much prefer this version over the original. I really liked this.


----------



## zontar




----------



## zontar




----------



## leftysg

We know these gals are wonderful, but that slide work at the end emotes the Great Gig vocal. 

[h:// video]


----------



## zontar

This features Steve Hunter--who also played with Alice on some of his solo stuff, and with Lou Reed on some of his solo stuff.
Including Lou's version of this song.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## jb welder

zontar said:


> This features Steve Hunter--who also played with Alice on some of his solo stuff, and with Lou Reed on some of his solo stuff.
> Including Lou's version of this song.


They're doing it more like the Mitch Ryder & Detroit' version. Not my preference, but very appropriate with ACB being from Detroit, and Steve Hunter having been in the Mitch Ryder Detroit band. 
He's playing on this one too.


----------



## Midnight Rider

cheezyridr said:


> luckily, i'm here to hook you up.
> 
> 
> this is the coolest way to play it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> were the stones EVER this cool?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i wanted to post "so wrong" by mel tillis, recorded by patsy cline, but covered by pam tillis. unfortunately, you can't listen to the studio version in canadia because some asshole always fucks shit up, so no pam tillis singing, no hulu, and tons of other things that come up "not available in your country"
> every time i see that, i want to go find the person responsible, and stab them hundreds and hundreds of times, and then light them on fire, and scatter the ashes over a garbage dump.


I have watched several of her performances and would pay to see her in concert. This Chicky-poo can wail!


----------



## Midnight Rider

Didn't go through all 42 pages so don't know if this has been previously posted.





Original songwriters were the 'Arrows'






Also, does the one guy in the band look like Nigel from 'Spinal Tap', lol.


----------



## zontar

jb welder said:


> They're doing it more like the Mitch Ryder & Detroit' version. Not my preference, but very appropriate with ACB being from Detroit, and Steve Hunter having been in the Mitch Ryder Detroit band.
> He's playing on this one too.


As the albums i called Detroit Stories--I would tend to agree with you on that.
(Although he does follow Lu Reed in how he sings "Fine, fine music"


----------



## leftysg

[h://video]


----------



## zontar

Iggy & the Stooges --I'm So Glad


----------



## Backbeat




----------



## Dorian2

Worth a listen. I never even heard of the tune till it popped up as I'm a Floor fan. She couldn't make it to the event so it was recorded at her home studio. She had a Gall Gall bladder operation (removed) about a week ago so she couldn't make it.


----------



## zontar




----------



## Paul M

One of my favorites. I wish I could interpret and arrange like this:


----------



## SWLABR

Not sure if "cool" applies for everyone. If you do not like Bjork, then you will probably not like her at age 11 singing in Icelandic. The backing music is bloody perfect though.


----------



## Dorian2

SWLABR said:


> Not sure if "cool" applies for everyone. If you do not like Bjork, then you will probably not like her at age 11 singing in Icelandic. The backing music is bloody perfect though.


Man...she had some singing chops early. Totally cool IMHO.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## zontar




----------



## zontar




----------



## Twisted Metal

leftysg said:


> [h://video]


Those gals are great...Rebecca's husband is Tyler Bryant...he also has some cool music


----------



## brokentoes

Cool Bob Dylan cover


----------



## laristotle

Midnight Rider said:


> Also, does the one guy in the band look like Nigel from 'Spinal Tap', lol.


3:35 mark


----------



## Midnight Rider

laristotle said:


> 3:35 mark


Frick'n hilarious,... The Squigtones! Figures Nigel would be in on this abstract concept, lol.


----------



## laristotle

Midnight Rider said:


> Frick'n hilarious,... The Squigtones! Figures Nigel would be in on this abstract concept, lol.


And this was pre-tap.


----------



## SWLABR

Not technically a "cover", but cool as sh*t!


----------



## SWLABR




----------



## laristotle




----------



## spacebard




----------



## zontar




----------



## djmarcelca

Paul M said:


> One of my favorites. I wish I could interpret and arrange like this:


My biggest take away from that video? 

Fat old white dudes can really get funky in the studio


----------



## SWLABR

Revisited a couple good covers lately.


----------



## SWLABR

And...


----------



## zontar




----------



## zontar




----------



## laristotle




----------



## SWLABR

I know this has been posted before... Hell... I *think* I've posted it. Heard it on the way in this morning. I have never been much of a Bowie fan, but I like a lot of the cover versions. This one just has more... _teeth,_ than the original. It's about a guy who plays guitar... the guitar should be nasty!


----------



## zontar




----------



## jb welder




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## zontar




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## jb welder




----------



## Alan Small

The Isley Brothers

Love the One You're With


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Dorian2

@laristotle , I see that you're getting down with the heavier side of things. Good to see!!


----------



## laristotle

My taste is eclectic. As long as it grabs me by the booboo.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle

Remember Mikey?







Caution. Cuss words.


----------



## jb welder




----------



## laristotle




----------



## zontar




----------



## zontar




----------



## laristotle




----------



## zontar

laristotle said:


>


I was just about to post that here....


Thief...


----------



## zontar




----------



## laristotle




----------



## leftysg

This sends an instant karma to me.

[h://video]


----------



## laristotle

For some reason the vocals sound a bit like the chipmunks singing.


----------



## Paul Running




----------



## Sneaky




----------



## zontar




----------



## SWLABR

Gilbert is one of the most proficient (while remaining interesting to listen to) of all the "virtuoso" players, but even he has trouble getting Eddie right. Missing the "it" factor, but points for effort. 

Solo starts at the 1:30 mark.


----------



## Twisted Metal

These guys are great.....resurrecting Canadian classics


----------



## zontar




----------



## zontar

Twisted Metal said:


> These guys are great.....resurrecting Canadian classics


Wow--I haven't played this recent;ly, but used to play this at a lot of jams over the years--sometimes with someone trying to do the keyboard part on guitar (Whether well done or not)--soemtimes we just left it out if we didn't have a keyboard player.
I don't know how much I played it outside of jamming though.
I basically learned it by watching others--which isn't always the best way to do it.
But for this song it worked.


----------



## jb welder




----------



## Paul Running




----------



## laristotle




----------



## zontar

(There is a vocal version, but the guitar's a bit different (or so it sounds to me) and the vocals are awful (Done by Mark Slaughter)


----------



## jb welder

John Prine cover with a fun video.


----------



## zontar

Not sure if I shared this before.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## 64phil

I really enjoyed that. Good job.


----------



## leftysg

Man, Rick is 72. Sounds good and tells a funny story too.

[h://video]


----------



## leftysg

Felt like something a little different this morning. Bowie covers a childhood favourite. I've also enjoyed his narration of the Peter and the Wolf suite.

[h://video]


----------



## leftysg

From Windsor, Ontario.

[h://video]




[h://video]


----------



## leftysg

Leave Those Kids Alone...encore!

[h://video]




[h://video]


----------



## zontar

This will never not be cool.
So while I am not sure if I posted it before, here it is anyway.
Because JPJ.


----------



## zontar




----------



## FatStrat2

I tried to search through all 46 pages of this thread but don't think I saw Krokus' cover of American Woman - probably in here somewhere. For a tune that really only has one melody, I think they did a good job. Probably why Bachman wrote "Stayed Awake All Night" just for them.


----------



## zontar

FatStrat2 said:


> I tried to search through all 46 pages of this thread but don't think I saw Krokus' cover of American Woman - probably in here somewhere. For a tune that really only has one melody, I think they did a good job. Probably why Bachman wrote "Stayed Awake All Night" just for them.


Um, He wrote, recorded & released that song with BTO in 1973.
Krokus released their version in 1983.

But if you want to post it--go for it--even if it is a repeat.
It is over 900 posts long.


----------



## FatStrat2

Didn't know that, good to know. Um...


----------



## SWLABR




----------



## Paul M

Apologies if this has been posted:


----------



## zontar




----------



## leftysg

Need an acoustic jam?

[h://video]


----------



## leftysg

And this one ROCKS!

[h://video]


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## leftysg

[h://video]


----------



## Paul Running




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Mark Brown

laristotle said:


>


That just made me feel very, very, awkward.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## SWLABR

Been really getting into Brandi lately.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## zontar




----------



## SWLABR

If “Fixing a Hole” was included in the “Oh Brother, Where Art Thou” soundtrack.


----------



## zontar




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## leftysg

A friend put me on to this band. They are probably somewhere in this thread but I'm lazy.

[h://video]


----------



## SWLABR




----------



## Mark Brown

This just made my 5am epic. Thanks!!


----------



## zontar

Rondellus - Sabbatum: A Medieval Tribute to Black Sabbath (2003) [FULL ALBUM]
there are links on YouTube to go to different songs.
All lyrics sound like they are done in Latin, or something like that.
01. Verres militares (War Pigs) 0:00 
02. Oculi Filioli (Junior's Eyes) 3:27 
03. Funambulus domesticus (A National Acrobat) 9:00 
04. Symptoma Mundi (Symptom of the Universe) 15:14 
05. Post murum somnii (Behind the Wall of Sleep) 19:59 
06. Post aeternitatem (After Forever) 24:59 
07. Magus (The Wizard) 28:42 
08. Solitudo (Solitude) 32:33 
09. Rotae confusionis (Wheels of Confusion) 36:24 
10. Planetarum vagatio (Planet Caravan) 39:29 
11. Via gravis (A Hard Road) 43:27 
12. Architectus urbis caelestis (Spiral Architect) 48:47


----------



## leftysg

Happy Fathers Day offering!

[h://video]


----------



## zontar




----------



## sus2

US Army Band: Time Stand Still 

Missing man formation - tribute to Neil Peart.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## zontar

William Shatner...




Walking on the Moon


----------



## sus2

2CELLOS: AC/DC's _Highway To Hell_ featuring Steve Vai


----------



## sus2

Shawn Mullins: Swamp Witch (Black Water Hattie)

Jim Stafford oldie from 1973. ⌛


----------



## zontar




----------



## djmarcelca




----------



## cbg1




----------



## leftysg

[h://video]


----------



## cbg1




----------



## zontar




----------



## zontar




----------



## zontar




----------

